# Free to the Needy



## Charley Davidson (Jun 19, 2013)

I have 5 dial calipers 4 are Enco & 1 Mitutoyo (sp) these seem to have spent there life in a tool room around grinding dust, they do work but one is sticky & all of them "0" in odd places but do repeat. Free to those who do not have any at all preferably but if you have a project for one that's fine. All I ask is you pay shipping 1 per person. First come first serve


----------



## MikeH (Jun 20, 2013)

Pm sent.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OlCatBob (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Charlie,
If you have any left, I would like one too. I have a Mit vernier caliper that my wife bought for me 30 years ago, but no dial calipers.
Bob


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 20, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I have 5 dial calipers 4 are Enco & 1 Mitutoyo (sp) these seem to have spent there life in a tool room around grinding dust, they do work but one is sticky & all of them "0" in odd places but do repeat. Free to those who do not have any at all preferably but if you have a project for one that's fine. All I ask is you pay shipping 1 per person. First come first serve


I'm new to this all I have is a digital. I would like to learn to read a dial caliper soil you have any left tell me how to pay shipping . Scruffy


----------



## yort81 (Jun 22, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I have 5 dial calipers 4 are Enco & 1 Mitutoyo (sp) these seem to have spent there life in a tool room around grinding dust, they do work but one is sticky & all of them "0" in odd places but do repeat. Free to those who do not have any at all preferably but if you have a project for one that's fine. All I ask is you pay shipping 1 per person. First come first serve





Charley...if you have any left...I'll take one brother


----------



## Jimsehr (Jun 22, 2013)

You can reset where they zero by slipping a piece of shim stock under the area where the wheel turns. You have to cut the shim stock so it will fit  in there. It takes a few times before you get the hang of it. I would try about .005 thick shim stock.
jimsehr


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 22, 2013)

Original equipment includes the reset tool on Mit's . The gear that rides in the rack is spring mounted and can roll over debris in the rack. Of course, this resets the zero position. Once the rack is cleaned, that tool is used to "jump" the pinion back into the proper tack tooth. You can make one, as mentioned.

Nice move, Charlie.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 22, 2013)

All 5 are spoken for now and I will try to get them shipped out Monday or Tuesday, they won't fit in a small one price USPS box so I'll just ship them regular shipping which might even be cheaper. I need everybody to PM me their address if you haven't already.

Thanks for the tip Jim.


----------



## OlCatBob (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Charley,

It was good to see you again, and just wanted to publicly thank you for your generosity; I saw Jim's post, and will have to try that.
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by Bob was glad to see you and don't be a stranger

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeH (Jun 27, 2013)

Received the caliper yesterday. Thanks Charley!


----------



## churchjw (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Charley

I did not need one of these but I think it was very generous to offer these.  People like you make this site the wonderful place that it is.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## yort81 (Jun 28, 2013)

Charley....I received mine today (washington state).... You are truly a benevolent person... thank you!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 5, 2013)

yort81 said:


> Charley....I received mine today (washington state).... You are truly a benevolent person... thank you!



I'm gonna have to Google benevolent now and see what I'm being accused of :thinking::lmao:

I want to thank everybody for taking these off my hands and going to a good home, it was not necessary to "Overpay" me for shipping. I do appreciate it, all my paypal money goes for feeding my habit when buying from internet deals. Hope they serve you well.


----------

